# Phpmyadmin Aufruf scheitert



## jogy (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo!
Wenn ich versuche aus der ISPconfig3 Oberfläche -> Sites -> Datenbank -> https://www.meinedomain.com:8080/sites/database_phpmyadmin.php?id=1 aufzurufen bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung "No DB-Server found!"
In der -> System -> Interface Config -> PHPMyAdmin URL ist "/phpmyadmin" eingetragen.

Ich nutze ISPConfig Version: 3.0.2.1 und phpmyadmin 2.11.8.1.
Wo liegt der Fehler?


----------



## jogy (21. Juni 2010)

*Einträge in mysql werden nicht abgearbeitet*

Sehe gerade, dass in der dbispconfig  Datenbank die Tabelle sys_datalog nicht abgearbeitet wird. Ich habe dort jede Menge Einträge mit dem status "pending"?!?


----------



## Till (21. Juni 2010)

Zitat von jogy:


> Sehe gerade, dass in der dbispconfig  Datenbank die Tabelle sys_datalog nicht abgearbeitet wird. Ich habe dort jede Menge Einträge mit dem status "pending"?!?


Das kannst Du der Tabelle aber nicht ansehen. Das Feld muss immer auf pending stehen. Ob sie abgearbeitet sind oder nicht ist ausschließlich im Monitor zu sehen.


----------



## Till (21. Juni 2010)

Zitat von jogy:


> Hallo!
> Wenn ich versuche aus der ISPconfig3 Oberfläche -> Sites -> Datenbank -> https://www.meinedomain.com:8080/sites/database_phpmyadmin.php?id=1 aufzurufen bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung "No DB-Server found!"
> In der -> System -> Interface Config -> PHPMyAdmin URL ist "/phpmyadmin" eingetragen.
> 
> ...


Ich denke nicht das der phpmyadmin unter /phpmyadmin liegt. Trage da bitte mal die korrekte URL inkl. http://... ein.


----------



## jogy (21. Juni 2010)

Die Files liegen unter /usr/share/phpmyadmin sind aber in der /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf mittels Alias /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin verlegt.
Auch nach Eingabe des vollstänigen Pfades bleibt der "No DB-Server found!" Fehler. Hast Du vielleicht noch eine andere Idee?


----------



## Till (21. Juni 2010)

So ein Alias funktioniert meistens nicht richtig, ob er geht oder nicht hängt von der individuellen Konfiguration der webseite ab. Z.b. auf port 8080 unter ISPConfig geht er nur bedingt und wenn ja ist er ein Sichherheitsrisiko. In webs mit deaktiviertem PHP geht er garnicht und in webs mit suexec kriegst Du eine Sicherheitsverletzung. Lege also am besten eine neue Webseite z.b. phpmyadmin.deinedomain.de an und installier dann phpmyadmin darin.


----------



## jogy (21. Juni 2010)

Wie wäre es denn da mit einem Symlink /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin? Besteht dann auch noch ein Risiko? 
Ich möchte gern den phpmyadmin in der Original Debian Version behalten um die Pakete einheitlich aktuell zu halten.
Nach der Anleitung hier -> http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/ssl-fur-ispconfig-3-oberflache-webmail-und-phpmyadmin/ wird phpmyadmin ja gerade auf den Port 8080 umgeleitet.


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

Symlink ist besser als Alias. Aber ich bleibe bei meiner Empfehlung aus post #6.


----------



## jogy (22. Juni 2010)

*Verunsichert*

Hallo Till,
bin jetzt doch etwas verunsichert. Du sagtest:


> So ein Alias funktioniert meistens nicht richtig, ob er geht oder nicht hängt von der individuellen Konfiguration der webseite ab. Z.b. auf port 8080 unter ISPConfig geht er nur bedingt und wenn ja ist er ein Sichherheitsrisiko.


Obwohl es so hier als HowTo zu lesen ist unter http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/ssl-fur-ispconfig-3-oberflache-webmail-und-phpmyadmin/ 
Wenn die Anleitung ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt, sollte sie schnellstens entfernt oder ersetzt werden.
Ebenso lese ich als Kommentar im HowTo "The Perfect Server - Debian Lenny (Debian 5.0) [ISPConfig 3] - Page 5"


> NOT SECURE!!!!
> Submitted by Marko Jozic (not registered) on Fri, 2010-01-15 08:53.
> 
> Hi
> ...


Ist da etwas dran? Bzw. sind die Sicherheitsprobleme beseitigt worden?


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

> Obwohl es so hier als HowTo zu lesen ist unter http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/ssl-f...nd-phpmyadmin/
> Wenn die Anleitung ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt, sollte sie  schnellstens entfernt oder ersetzt werden.


Nein, das sollte es nicht. Mit dieser Argiumenttation müsste man auch sofort 99,x% der in deutschland fahrenden Autos stilegen, weil es kein vollautomatisches Bremssystem etc haben  Das Tutorial ist sicher so wie es ist und solange man die debain Updates einspielt, so dass etwaige Sicherheitslücken in phpmyadmin immer schnell geschlossen werden. Aber Du kannst es verbessern wenn Du Dir einen eigenen vhost anlegst.



> Ist da etwas dran? Bzw. sind die Sicherheitsprobleme beseitigt worden?


Da ist weder was dran noch gab es ein Sicherheitsproblem. Sonst hätten wir da schon lange was verändert. Der Typ nimmt sich sehr wichtig und hat auch kein Problem mit der Sicherheit sondern dem Namen des Tutorials.


----------

